# Stopping trucks



## Planosss enraged (Jun 24, 2021)

Is there a away to stop receiving trucks? Like for 3-4 days?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 24, 2021)

Why? Bts sets start next week.


----------



## StyleStar (Jun 24, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Is there a away to stop receiving trucks? Like for 3-4 days?


They will allow you to move trucks, but no dsd/od is going to let your store cancel 3-4  trucks. I don't know about your store but this week/next week we have already had 4 adds so we don't even have much wiggle room to move trucks either. Why do you think you need to cancel that many trucks?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 24, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Is there a away to stop receiving trucks? Like for 3-4 days?


Our SD did it ONCE - needed DSD approval - really caused a stir and some backlash on the Logistics ETL - with the issues it caused I don’t think they will EVER ask to do it again.  Find a way to get ‘er done, it will be easier than dealing with the consequences of trying to cancel.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 24, 2021)

StyleStar said:


> They will allow you to move trucks, but no dsd/od is going to let your store cancel 3-4  trucks. I don't know about your store but this week/next week we have already had 4 adds so we don't even have much wiggle room to move trucks either. Why do you think you need to cancel that many trucks?


A lot of freight is just sitting around, data on floor and backroom is horrible, making fulfillment, replenishment and guest service very unproductive.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 24, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> A lot of freight is just sitting around, data on floor and backroom is horrible, making fulfillment, replenishment and guest service very unproductive.


That does happen and it sucks - you feel like you can’t catch your breathe and you will never dig out but that shit has to get to the floor - sets keep happening and have to be filled.  Everything is on a timeline and requires things to happen in order for the next thing to work.  Hopefully your LOG ETL has a plan ! 
 I feel sorry for you if they don’t cause in my experience it is very UNLIKELY trucks will be ceased.  The cogs keep turning and time slows for no man.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 24, 2021)

Move a truck yes, cancel a day sure . But for 3-4 days ain’t happening


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 24, 2021)

What world would Tarshit ever do that? Stop trucks they would think you were crazy.


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 24, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> A lot of freight is just sitting around, data on floor and backroom is horrible, making fulfillment, replenishment and guest service very unproductive.


When that happened to a store in our area surrounding stores sent TMs over to help them catch up.
They put out a call for TMs who were looking for hours, even OT.


----------



## MrT (Jun 24, 2021)

Short answer no.  It would be your od that can "cancel" a truck.  But reality is that product is still coming in.  I have never heard of 3-4 trucks being cancelled unless it is a dc problem/weather/ SOE.  If your store is that far behind they are much more likely to have help from other stores in your district.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 26, 2021)

The only way my store has been able to put off trucks was to fall really really far behind on freight. And even then, it was delaying one truck by a day, and I doubt the SD had a pleasant week.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Jun 28, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> When that happened to a store in our area surrounding stores sent TMs over to help them catch up.
> They put out a call for TMs who were looking for hours, even OT.


This is what's been done in my area.  Not entirely sure why it happened (some rumors which may or may not have been true), but the largest of the Targets in my area got way, way behind - I've never seen our back room look even remotely like theirs did.  It was difficult to move around the full-to-overflowing carts and tubs and flats and pallets.  I was happy to pick up some extra hours and give them a hand.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 29, 2021)

I think we've needed help from other stores a time or two (I've seen "thanks to store xxxx for helping out this week!" signs in the TMSC) and occasionally signs will show up next to the time clock where you can sign up for hours at other stores, so I assume we all need a bit of a helping hand now and again.


----------

